# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  ID: Cryptocoryne undulata "broad leaf"

## o2bubble

bro, is this c.undulata broad leaf? Is there a red variety of the broad leaf?

----------


## gchoo

According to Tropica, there certainly is...

----------

